# Between a rock and a hard place



## doggyvonne (May 8, 2009)

I am female 59 and had IBS so called for nearly 30 years. Mine began with searing back and side pains which left when i was about 45 but then the alternating D and C caused regular anal fissures which come and go. What works??? The only reliable treatment fI found or the D and C problems is posture on the loo (squat on pan with feet up on low stool) and drinking lots of water . The fissures are eventually healed by GTN cream and coconut oil . Having said that the problems always come back and I rack my brains constantly as we never found out what triggers it all. I am not gluten sensitive, I dont have polyps in bowel or anything picked up by tests but I suspect pelvic adhesions from cesarean surgery in my twenties. I have read a lot and decided adhesions cannot be cured so best live with things as they are but last year after a course of antibiotics i had worst pain in low belly ever..dont know how this relates to adhesions but felt like mmy insides had been burned badly and was bent over double for a week. I have vowed never to take any antibiotics by mouth ever again. I have reflux according to a scan but refused the acid investigation-sponge on string because i cant cope with anything stringy in my throat. Lanzaprazole does help the nose/ throat congestion I get but it also makes D worse..cant really win so I take them for a week on and 2 weeks off. I wish i could feel normal but the worse C I get the worse the reflux gets then D gives me awful fissures. if I am lucky I get a 6 week relief from it all then it all returns for no obvious reason.


----------

